# BMQ Febuary 10th 2014 - QMB le 10 Février 2014



## Juust! (7 Dec 2013)

Anyone with me?


----------



## jmail003 (22 Jan 2014)

I am !!!! Fly out the 8th!


----------



## Epp12 (23 Jan 2014)

see you guys there! I fly on the 8th as well from Vancouver 

infantryman


----------



## jmail003 (23 Jan 2014)

How old are you guys hahah !


----------



## Epp12 (23 Jan 2014)

I was born In 1993


----------



## Winterburn (23 Jan 2014)

Just got the call. Fly out on the 8th. Don't like the idea of leaving my girlfriend a week before our 1 year though  :-\


----------



## Epp12 (23 Jan 2014)

Think positive, Atleast you don't have to buy her a present now hahaha


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jan 2014)

Winterburn said:
			
		

> Just got the call. Fly out on the 8th. Don't like the idea of leaving my girlfriend a week before our 1 year though  :-\



Welcome to the Canadian Forces, you'll miss a lot of important dates. It comes written in the job description.


----------



## jmail003 (23 Jan 2014)

Anybody else here a girl hahaha?


----------



## Winterburn (23 Jan 2014)

Going for infantry. Coming from Ontario, just north of Barrie.


----------



## Evancai (28 Jan 2014)

I'm flying out on the 8th of February. I'm from Corner Brook, Newfoundland. 

Got selected for Combat Engineer.


----------



## Winterburn (28 Jan 2014)

So....anybody else excited?! ;D


----------



## wiseloonies (28 Jan 2014)

Yes me too , but 
 it's a french platton right??


----------



## wiseloonies (28 Jan 2014)

for jmail003, I'm a girl, I will be the aunt of the group, I'm 33 years old
 but not so old  !!! ahahah


----------



## Winterburn (28 Jan 2014)

Youtube series following new recruits at BMQ. Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWNsyZqOm8


----------



## jmail003 (29 Jan 2014)

Hahah I'll most likely be the baby of the platoon I'm 18 !


----------



## Evancai (29 Jan 2014)

wiseloonies said:
			
		

> Yes me too , but
> it's a french platton right??



I don't think it's a french platoon. I'm from NF and I speak English. Although I can speak French (not fluently but good enough so Quebec doesn't make fun of me )


----------



## jmail003 (29 Jan 2014)

There's a French platoon and English platoon !


----------



## Epp12 (29 Jan 2014)

English and French Platoon start on the 10th, R0024E is the English platoon!!


----------



## Winterburn (29 Jan 2014)

I can't speak French to save my life.....be gentle.. :-\


----------



## TristynS (30 Jan 2014)

you guys are lucky  im jealous


----------



## wiseloonies (31 Jan 2014)

I will be not with you, I'm with the 0025F platon, the french one!!! I live in Ontario (6 months) but come from Quebec, and I know that the english will be very important for me to improve because I can be posting everywhere in the canada.


----------



## ajp (31 Jan 2014)

Good luck to you all, remember...this forum is monitored by pers at all levels...ie...I was reading your comments to my clerk.   We looked up your info.  We know all about your course.  All I'm saying is.  Be good. Enjoy your course. But be good on line.  Don't post junk.


----------



## Corey Hadden (4 Feb 2014)

I fly out of Vancouver feb 8th too epp12! Flight buddy! I'm 21 and I'm a combat engineer


----------

